
6th Grade Visits Ancient Rome, Thanks to Google Expedition – 360video.directory - rednix
http://360video.directory/2016/01/16/6th-grade-visits-ancient-rome-thanks-to-google-expedition/
======
DrScump
clickbait site that makes you click through to the actual site via minimized
URL... and that site doesn't even give more info, let alone the Rome content.

